# Renting



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi there,

When we move to Australia, it would be our intention to rent but i've been told we need to show the real estate agent a tax return to do so...the issue is we have both been living and working overseas....can we show them those earnings? what do you do in this situation?

Thanks!


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

We never had to show a tax return to rent a property after just landing. But we did have to show a bank statement showing sufficient funds and we offered to pay 3 months rent upfront plus the bond to secure the place.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

I used to work in real estate until 5 years ago.but im sure its the same still...u usually have to show evidence u can afford the rent so bank statements and proof of income (payslips etc) and they usually like references to prove u will pay the rent on time. So if u have previously rented then get a reference from the landlord or agent. Or if u paid via bank transfer maybe a bank statement showing it was paid at the same time every month etc.


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------

